# Fog Chillers in Cold Climates



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Any cold weather haunters here? I built a real nice chiller last year, and use 3" black pvc to route it around the yard. Outstanding low level fog during the day, and on warmer evenings. However, as soon as the temperature starts to drop at night, the effect tapers off. I have been using plain ice, and am considering dry ice to lower the fog temp even lower. However, I have to drive 45 miles to buy dry ice in quantity, and the cost would be prohibitive unless I could expect better results. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

It gets pretty cold here too. I am interested in what anyone might suggest.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

salt water ice lowers it


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I find that my cheap fogger has difficulty heating up fast between cycles when its really cold out. We put it into a box to help it retain a little warmth...and then pump the fog thru the cooler... seems to help... maybe its my imagination...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know how it works - and if anybody wants to explain it - feel free - I'd like to know - but I think Beepem hiy it - add rock salt to your recipe.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Why would salt make it colder? Because the ice would melt faster? I thought melting ice gives off (granted, a small amount) of latent heat? I'd like to understand it too...Beepem, or any other hobby chemist have an explination for what would work best?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

no. you make saltwater ice. the ice has a low freezing point so it gets colder in the freezer. its better. even the mythbusters tested it


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

If you use old fashioned ice cream freezers, you add rock salt to the ice for the same reason. To make it colder.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tried the rock salt and ice idea today and it didnt work too well. The salt made the ice melt too fast and the water rose up over the output tube. I use rolled 1/4 heavy duty wire screen as a tube, similar to the one designed by gotfog.com. Might work if you had a solid tube. Going to try the dry ice idea as a test.


----------

